# Kaufberatung Grand Canyon AL 29 5.9



## DerDOM (30. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe mich nach langem Überlegen für ein GC AL 29 entschieden.

Momentan schwanke ich noch zwischen dem 5.9 und dem 6.9. Wie ist Eure Meinung - lohnen sich die 200  Aufpreis für die besseren Komponenten?

Außerdem habe ich noch ein Frage zur Größe. Trotz meiner Körpergröße von 1,91 cm und Schrittlänge von 90cm, hat das PPS auf der Canyon die Rahmengröße L vorgeschlagen, was mir sehr klein vorkommt. Und da ich nicht so eine Überhöhung haben wollte dachte ich eger an XL.

Als erster Umbau wollte ich auch eine Starrgabel umrüsten. 

Danke für Eure Empfehlungen


----------



## Balu. (30. November 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> ... Körpergröße von 1,91 cm ... eine Starrgabel umrüsten...



Dann nimm das 5.9 ! Für die 200 Euro mehr bekommst du ne bessere Gabel und leichtere Laufräder. Die Gabel willst du eh tauschen und mit 1,91m bist du auch sicher nicht der leichteste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDOM (1. Dezember 2013)

Balu. schrieb:


> Dann nimm das 5.9 ! Für die 200 Euro mehr bekommst du ne bessere Gabel und leichtere Laufräder. Die Gabel willst du eh tauschen und mit 1,91m bist du auch sicher nicht der leichteste.



Ich wiege 83kg.
Noch nen Tip für die Rahmengröße?
Dann werde ich wohl das 5.9 nehmen. 
Danke


----------



## DerDOM (1. Dezember 2013)

Weil das MTB soll schnell sein.
Berg rauf und ab durchs Gelände und dafür brauche ich keine Federgabel.
Übersetzung macht mir noch sorgen ob die Reicht für hohe Geschwindigkeiten für geradeaus Fahrten auf Asphalt.


----------



## DerDOM (1. Dezember 2013)

So soll es werden nur mit Ritchy Pro Carbon Gabel


----------



## Henning W (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre bei 1,88 m und Schrittlänge einen Rahmen in Gr.: L. Das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## DerDOM (1. Dezember 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 1,88 m und Schrittlänge einen Rahmen in Gr.: L. Das sieht dann so aus:



Js vlt. reicht ja doch L.


----------



## Tom33 (1. Dezember 2013)

jupp, das könnte schon hinhauen... Ich habe das CF und das AL Probe gefahren und bin 1,84 (90er Schrittlänge). Das AL kam mir komischerweise etwas länger vor und auch deshalb habe ich zum CF gegriffen, das AL könnte Dir also gut passen.


----------



## Henning W (1. Dezember 2013)

Denke auch das Dir das L passen würde. Ich habe mir den Spacer-Turm noch nach oben gepackt. Bei Deiner Größe vllt. die Spacer nach unten


----------



## Nachor (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, schwanke auch gerade zwischen dem 799 und 999 Euro Model .
Kann mir einer sagen welche Grösse die Bremsscheibe vor hat ? Sieht nach 185mm aus ?
Die Gabel bei, 5.9 hat doch 100mm Federweg und ist auch eine Luftgabe , richtig?


----------



## waldwegflitzer (2. Dezember 2013)

Nachor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, schwanke auch gerade zwischen dem 799 und 999 Euro Model .
> Kann mir einer sagen welche Grösse die Bremsscheibe vor hat ? Sieht nach 185mm aus ?
> Die Gabel bei, 5.9 hat doch 100mm Federweg und ist auch eine Luftgabe , richtig?



Die Bremsscheibe hat 180mm vorne und 160mm hinten.

Das 6.9 habe ich mir gekauft, ein (nicht ganz optimales Bild) findet Du in meinem Profil

Zur Gabel: Ja, Solo-Air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDOM (2. Dezember 2013)

Man Canyon macht mir das leben echt schwer. Ich soll mir mal überlegen ob nicht ein Inflite besser zu mir passt.
Fahre ja jeden tag zur Arbeit. 
15km hin oder auch wieder 15km zurück. Sind ja nur Feldwege aber Asphaltstraßen. Im Sommer auch mit Rennrad fahrbar. Ab und zu fahr ich durch den Wald über Wurzeln.
Aber wichtigste Aufgabe für  mein neues Bike soll ja die Wintersession sein. 
Bedeutet : Fahrten über nassen laub in den kurven. Fahrten über Eisschichten. Fahrten durch dicken Schnee / Neuschnee / festgefahrener Schnee

Und was tue ich jetzt ???
Hilfe !!!!!


----------



## Henning W (2. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Man Canyon macht mir das leben echt schwer. Ich soll mir mal überlegen ob nicht ein Inflite besser zu mir passt.
> Fahre ja jeden tag zur Arbeit.
> 15km hin oder auch wieder 15km zurück. Sind ja nur Feldwege aber Asphaltstraßen. Im Sommer auch mit Rennrad fahrbar. Ab und zu fahr ich durch den Wald über Wurzeln.
> Aber wichtigste Aufgabe für  mein neues Bike soll ja die Wintersession sein.
> ...



Verstehe jetzt nicht wo das Problem liegt


----------



## Guent (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab bei 1.91m/95kg und SL 91cm das AL 6.9 in XL und es passt perfekt! 
Endlich mal ein Rad das nicht wie ein Spielzeug unter mir aussieht!


----------



## Guent (2. Dezember 2013)




----------



## DerDOM (2. Dezember 2013)

Bike sieht klasse aus.
Wie fährt es sich aus Asphalt ?


----------



## Nachor (2. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Aber wichtigste Aufgabe für  mein neues Bike soll ja die Wintersession sein.
> Bedeutet : Fahrten über nassen laub in den kurven. Fahrten über Eisschichten. Fahrten durch dicken Schnee / Neuschnee / festgefahrener Schnee
> 
> Und was tue ich jetzt ???
> Hilfe !!!!!



Für das Szenario sicher das MTB und nicht ein Crosser. Alleine schon wegen der grösseren Reifenauflagefläche, aber auch wegen der anderen Sitzposition.
Deswegen suche ich jetzt auch wieder nen MTB (halt das 5.9 oder 6.9 oder ein Radon ZR)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDOM (2. Dezember 2013)

Was fährst du in der guten Jahreszeit ? Aber du hast wohl recht aber es wird dann eher dad 5.9.


----------



## Guent (2. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Bike sieht klasse aus.
> Wie fährt es sich aus Asphalt ?



Im Vergleich zu meinem Freerider muss man auf Asphalt auf der Ebene fast schon bremsen 

Ne, is der Hammer! Man fährt mal eben 30+ km/h ohne Anstrengung!


----------



## DerDOM (2. Dezember 2013)

Welche Übersetzung und Reifen fährst du ?


----------



## Guent (2. Dezember 2013)

Das was original drauf is


----------



## Nachor (8. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Was fährst du in der guten Jahreszeit ? Aber du hast wohl recht aber es wird dann eher dad 5.9.



In der guten Jahreszeit ein Specialized Venge Di2...

Das Radon ist für mich gerade aus der Wahl gefallen. Also doch 5.9 oder 6.9 oder doch nen Cannondale?

Gesendet von meinem DARKNIGHT mit Tapatalk


----------



## otzbiker (9. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Weil das MTB soll schnell sein.
> Berg rauf und ab durchs Gelände und dafür brauche ich keine Federgabel.
> Übersetzung macht mir noch sorgen ob die Reicht für hohe Geschwindigkeiten für geradeaus Fahrten auf Asphalt.



Ich würde bei diesem Anforderungsprofil auch zu einem Crosser raten. Für Eis und Schnee haben die Reifengötter Spikes und niedrige Luftdrücke erfunden.


----------



## DerDOM (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn MTB dann dieses hier  http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61...n29er/SubProducts/03016-Ambition29er-0001[1] 





Wenn Crosser wüsste ich garnicht welchen.


----------



## otzbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

otzbiker schrieb:


> Ich würde bei diesem Anforderungsprofil auch zu einem Crosser raten. Für Eis und Schnee haben die Reifengötter Spikes und niedrige Luftdrücke erfunden.



Mit Crosser hatte ich einen Cylocrosser gemeint. Alternativ entspricht vielleicht aber auch ein Cannondale Quick CX oder ein Stevens X Cross oder X Premium deinen Anforderungen besser. Insbesondere Stevens bietet eine große Auswahl von Bikes. Mit oder ohne Disc-Bremsen und auch mit und ohne Federgabel. Und du bekommst eine schnellere Übersetzung.

Bei Cannondale war die Auswahl an 2013er Bikes besser als die neuen Modelle.


----------



## DerDOM (10. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein Sommer Crosser!


----------



## Nachor (10. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Wenn MTB dann dieses hier  http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61...n29er/SubProducts/03016-Ambition29er-0001[1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nett..noch nie was von der Marke gehört. War heute bei Canyon und das 5.9 gefällt. Für 799 passt das glaube ich. Wollte halt nicht über 1000 gehen

Gesendet von meinem DARKNIGHT mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otzbiker (15. Dezember 2013)

Nachor schrieb:


> Nett..noch nie was von der Marke gehört. War heute bei Canyon und das 5.9 gefällt. Für 799 passt das glaube ich. Wollte halt nicht über 1000 gehen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DARKNIGHT mit Tapatalk



Bei einem Budget von 1.000  würde ich das 6.9 nehmen. Für 200  Aufpreis gibt es die wesentlich bessere Federgabel und 600 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis. Das ist ein echtes Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt, dass du für weitere 600 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis zum SLX 8.9 greifen und nochmal 600  mehr bezahlen müsstest.


----------



## Nachor (16. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, doof nur das Canyon (mal wieder) nur erst ab Februar liefern kann. Keine Lust solange zu warten. Als mal bei Cube, CD und Speci umsehen


----------



## derbixxx (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo! 
Ich hab mir den Grand Canyon AL 5.9 bestellt. Der PPS hat mir mit Groesse 173 cm, Schritt - 82,8 cm Groesse M epfohlen. Was denkt Ihr - wird das die gute Groesse fuer mich sein?


----------



## Shreck (29. Januar 2014)

Hört sich sehr gut an, ich bin 1 cm größer, 82cm Schrittlänge und bin dort extra Größe M und S probegefahren.
Größe S wäre auch ok gewesen, aber ich war mir mit dem Berater einig, dass das Oberrohr bei S fast etwas zu kurz wirkt. M hat sich angenehmer angefühlt.


----------



## derbixxx (29. Januar 2014)

O! Danke fuer deine Antwort! Und bei M hast du immer noch genug Platz zwischen Oberrohr und ... ;-) ?? Weil dass macht mir bisschen Sorgen - 81,2 cm bei Fahrrad vs. mein ~82,8 cm Schritt.


----------



## otzbiker (29. Januar 2014)

Also für mich (180,5 cm groß, Schritt 86,6 cm) war Größe M beim AL SLX die richtige Größe. Deshalb finde ich Größe M bei deinen Maßen sehr groß. Auch 1,5 cm Luft bei der Überstandhöhe ist schon sehr knapp.


----------



## Shreck (29. Januar 2014)

Ich kann im Moment nichts genaues mehr schreiben, da ich selber ja noch auf das Rad warte, was Anfang - Mitte März kommt...
Aber ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass der Rahmen für meinen Körper passt. Es gibt nichts besseres als eine Probefahrt, das Risiko der falschen Rahmengröße hast du immer, wenn du online direkt bestellst. Du wirst immer 2 Größen haben, die grundsätzlich in Frage kommen. Hätte ich aber gezielt eine sportliche Position gewollt, hätte ich nicht bloß S statt M genommen, sondern das Grand Canyon AL SLX. Da denke ich schon konsequent. Wir befinden uns hier ja in einer Kategorie deutlich unter 1000€


----------



## Vincentvega2323 (11. November 2014)

Servus, überlege mir auch das Grand Canyon AL 6.9 zu kaufen, kann mich nur wegen der Farbe nicht entscheiden...
vom schwarzen ist ja ein schönes bild gepostet, hat jemand das blaue und kann mal nen Bild posten? 
Vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## malteknalte (6. Januar 2015)

Vincentvega2323 schrieb:


> Servus, überlege mir auch das Grand Canyon AL 6.9 zu kaufen, kann mich nur wegen der Farbe nicht entscheiden...
> vom schwarzen ist ja ein schönes bild gepostet, hat jemand das blaue und kann mal nen Bild posten?
> Vielen Dank ;-)



würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincentvega2323 (20. Januar 2015)

@malte: nachdem es kein Bild gab und Canyon auf Bitte auch keins mit ner normalen Belichtung ohne Photoshop rausrückt... Hab ich es mir in schwarz gekauft, sollen Sie auf ihrem Blau - ob geil oder nicht geil weiß man ja nicht - sitzen bleiben ;-)


----------



## malteknalte (21. Januar 2015)

Schade eigentlich 
Werde demnächst mal vorbei fahren und mir das Bike ansehen. Das Yellowstone AL 4.9 in rot finde ich auch schick- könnte mir auch zusagen.

Schau'n mer mal.


----------



## Vincentvega2323 (21. Januar 2015)

Also wenn du wirklich vor Ort bist, dann mach doch bitte ein Foto von dem blau und lad es hier hoch ;-) 
Vielen Dank schonmal ;-)


----------



## duschy (9. April 2015)

Hat schon jemand ein GC in blau und würde mal ein Bild posten. 

Danke!


----------



## malteknalte (10. April 2015)

ich bin mal so frei


----------



## PaulRudi (17. März 2016)

Hallo Leute ! 
Ich hoffe hier noch auf Antwort und zwar werde ich das gc al 4.9 oder 5.9 kaufen. 

Ist eher für Straße und Ab und zu mal Gelände. Daher bin ich mir da noch unschlüssig, mein Limit war ursprünglich auch mal 600€ das 4.9 ist schon bei 750 + codierte Schrauben die nochmal 50 kosten ^^ 

Mein größtes Problem ist die Größe, welche würdet ihr bei folgenden Maßen wählen ?

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr verbunden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. März 2016)

Ich würde ein M nehmen.


----------



## otzbiker (18. März 2016)

Für Touren mag das reichen. Wenn es sportlicher sein soll, lieber L nehmen, denn der Reach des Grand Canyon AL ist ziemlich kurz.


----------



## PaulRudi (18. März 2016)

Ok, die Vermutung Hatte ich schon.

Al 4.9 oder 5.9 ?
Bis auf die Gabel sind die Komponenten dich nur leichter oder ?
Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen dem bremsen ?


----------



## otzbiker (18. März 2016)

Für Straße und Feldweg sind die Unterschiede wohl egal. Größter Vorteil ist dann m. E. das Gewicht. Wenn du das Bike aber eher als Trekkingrad-Ersatz nutzen willst, solltest du auch noch die Reifen gegen was Passendes tauschen.


----------



## Hinouf (18. März 2016)

Wenns sportlich sein soll, dann M. Mit L kriegst keine Überhöhung hin. Außer du montierst einen extrem negativen Vorbau.


----------



## otzbiker (18. März 2016)

Stimmt auch wieder; der Stack ist quasi um das zu hoch, was der Reach zu kurz ist. Aber mit einem langen Vorbau, wird die Lenkung träger. Ich glaube, wer richtig sportlich unterwegs sein will, kauft besser ein anderes Bike.


----------



## PaulRudi (18. März 2016)

Ok ich danke für die Antworten  ich bestell jetzt das 5.9 in M 
Wird schon werden


----------

